# Snow Accessories



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Decided to upgrade a previous roof rake I made years ago. This model cost me nothing: cedar siding cut-offs provided at no charge from my neighbor; old extedable paint pole. The "nut" to hold the rake to pole is the threaded end of an old paint roller handle cut off. Gorilla Glue to hold the wood together plus the fastening system. Spray waxed the unfinished wood. Just broke it in and it's twice as fast as the old model and I like that!

The other picture is that of my old wooden snow shovel. Tuned it up with some MotorKote spray and snow slides off when in use. Slick!

Next, the Allis Chalmers will have to be awakened. When there's enough to give it a workout or when it stops snowing. Already have about 5 inches and supposed to snow through the afternoon.

Afternoon hunt on the way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never seen a wooden snow shovel. That has to be an antique and it’s beautiful.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool stuff Glen, I bought a roof rake last year, wish I'd gotten one many year's earlier.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have an aluminum roof rake

im in love with that wooden shovel

did you make it or buy it?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never thought that shovel would get so much attention. My neighbor works at a lumber yard and someone was making them for the store. I think this is the second one I've owned and you can see that it has some wear.

If the operator is up to it, pushing it with some speed rolls the snow without all the heavy lifting.

I spend lots of time in the garage and I heat it with wood. No insulation anywhere, so heavy snows form ice dams on the roof. Even though I just put on a new roof with 6 feet of water/ice shield underneath, I don't want pools of water forming under the ice and snow. The roof rake takes care of it for me.

We got about 7 inches of heavy, wet snow yesterday and gave the tools a good workout. Put the old Allis Chalmers to work on the driveways. Fun work, if ever there was such a thing. (Pic taken in summer.)


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That Allie gets better look'in every time I see her.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Cat. Like a good draft horse, it likes some work - almost as much as I like being behind the wheel.


----------

